
France to force web giants to delete some content within the hour - aspenmayer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-france-tech-regulation/france-to-force-web-giants-to-delete-some-content-within-the-hour-idUSKBN22P2JU
======
aspenmayer
'Social networks and other online content providers will have to remove
paedophile and terrorism-related content from their platforms within the hour
or face a fine of up to 4% of their global revenue under a French law voted in
on Wednesday.'

